
OkCupid Takes Public Stand Against New Mozilla CEO - sethbannon
http://recode.net/2014/03/31/okcupid-takes-public-stand-against-new-mozilla-ceo/
======
codecurve
This is ridiculous, shall we boycott Javascript as well, OkCupid?

------
azth
Ridiculous indeed. The more diversity we have in browser offerings the better.
These retards seem completely oblivious to this issue.

------
lifeisstillgood
this bothers me as it is crossing a line from attacking a company that is
acting in a politically contentious manner or acting a company in order to get
it to take action against an individual who is acting in similar manner.

Is Eich changing the Mozilla hiring rules to prevent LBTG from joining or
being promoted at Mozilla? Will his personal political views prevent him from
conducting his duties as CEO? Yes they will influence him but it is hard to
see _prevent_.

I would certainly like to see the political donations of say the Fortune 5000
CEOs as a comparator. In the end this seems to be crossing a line - it's a
grey and fuzzy line and I am not sure where it is, but it bothers me.

I am also bothered at a 1000USD donation to the prop. 8 though - is that
extreme by Silicon Valley standards?

Edit: I would say tried to make it clearer but I have not ...

